
Show HN: My friends made a Snake remake - trueduke
http://sillysnake.co/
======
julien_c
Nice job. I don't play much but this looks pretty addictive. Which tech do you
use, and how do you plan to monetize?

------
madlag
It reminds me so much of my young years on Atari #8bitnostalgia ;-)

------
FrancisCabrel
Nice playground it reminds me of good old times

------
mrclrnt
Great!

